# Summer Snowboard Workout/Exercise Tips



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Functional leg strength exercises like squats and lunges are great for developing muscle and endurance (especially for riding powder). If jumps are your thing, explosive power exercises like box jumps will help with ollies and poping, and keep up with the core and cardio.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd do some leg work to strengthen the quads and hams and work the abs. All the rotations, presses, buttering, etc would be good to have strong abs and legs.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yoga and fucking lots of young slutty chicks while on coke.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Don't skip upper body. I do a full resistance training program year round (weekend warrior) and it really helps build up resistance to slams. I took some bad ones last season and never really got hurt. You don't have to do 5x5's or anything gut wrenching like that, but a good pyramid on some of the core motions once a week wouldn't hurt.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree a full body work out too. Kzoospade said he didn't have lower strength so that is why I suggested hitting the legs more than upper body or core, to help catch up his lower body. There are a ton of leg workouts that would be great right in the garage so no gym membership needed.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Swear to god. This shit works... If you put the effort into it. It will leave you sore.

‪The Best Pilates Core Workout Video‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

slyder said:


> I agree a full body work out too. Kzoospade said he didn't have lower strength so that is why I suggested hitting the legs more than upper body or core, to help catch up his lower body. There are a ton of leg workouts that would be great right in the garage so no gym membership needed.


True. Buy one of those mini parachtutes and run try to sprint 25 yards in a pool.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

lots of testicular stimulation to keep your balls fresh so you can commit and not puss out. And maybe a little something to keep from getting fat. IMO, the jock mentality has no place in board sports! Just ride, MANNNNNN!!!!


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

skateboard


----------

